# unable to break out of boot loop with Server 2008



## jtjt (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm new to Server 2008. The problem is that the server was set, using msconfig, to enter safe mode on reboot. However, for reasons unfathomed, on reboot, it gets to the log on screen then reboots again very quickly. I've tried frantically typing the password, but the reboot is too quick and loops incessantly.

I tried putting the installation disk in and chose the repair (rescue?) option. This resulted in a message box saying it was the wrong version of windows. Not sure what is going on and I have to get back in. I want to avoid reloading software if at all possible. 

The machine is dual boot with linux so if there's a solution of manually editing somewhere, this would be no problem. 

Anyone able to help?

Thanks


----------



## jtjt (Aug 30, 2008)

If anyone has got a solution I'd really appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

Can you boot to safe mode and then go into MSCONFIG and change the setting? Not sure if MSCONFIG is available...just guessing that it is.


----------



## jtjt (Aug 30, 2008)

no. as mentioned, the problem arose after using msconfig to restart in safe mode. On restarting, the log in wouldn't complete and the machine reboots constantly at the same point. so, unable even to get into safe mode.


----------



## jtjt (Aug 30, 2008)

maybe not the best place for me to ask my question on this forum. Could anyone suggest where to try for an answer. Otherwise, I'm left with reinstalling unfortunately with all that wasted time

Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What I'm wondering is if there is actually an error being encountered and the server is set to automatically reboot when an error occurs. If you were to use F8 and tell it to boot normally, would it still try to get in to safe mode?

If you can't get in normally you could try turning autoreboot off using a bootable CD like BARTPE and using the RegEditPE add-in.

The registry key you're looking for is:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl

Modify/Create the Value Data Type(s) and Value Name(s) as detailed below.
Data Type: Dword // Value Name: AutoReboot
Setting for Value Data: [0 = AutoReboot Disabled / 1 = AutoReboot Enabled]


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

MSConfig modifies the BCD Store, so Safemode becomes the "Normal" start. You have to edit that from the BCD store.
Choosing *Safe Mode with Networking*, or *Directory Services Restore Mode* from the F8 menu might override that, and let you log in to use MSConfig to remove that Safeboot option. Though if Safe Mode causes an error, one or both of those modes may as well.

If you can't get in, just boot with the Win2k8 DVD and use BCDEDIT to remove the Safeboot option.

Boot with the Win2k8 DVD7 DVD (you can also use a Vista/Win 7 DVD)
Select your *Language*, click *Next*
Click *Repair your Computer*
It will scan for Windows installations, wait for it to finish.
If using a Win7 Disk, select *Use recovery tools that can help fix problems starting Windows.* at the top.
Click *Next*
Click *Command Prompt*.
Type *BCDEDIT* and press *Enter*. You should see something similar to this:

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

X:\Sources>bcdedit

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier              {bootmgr}
device                  partition=C:
description             Windows Boot Manager
locale                  en-US
inherit                 {globalsettings}
default                 {current}
displayorder            {current}
toolsdisplayorder       {memdiag}
timeout                 15
resume                  No

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
[COLOR=Red]identifier              {default}[/COLOR]
device                  partition=C:
path                    \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description             Microsoft Windows Server 2008
locale                  en-US
inherit                 {bootloadersettings}
osdevice                partition=C:
systemroot              \Windows
resumeobject            {c2836611-071d-11e0-b485-e1712ccb4b2b}
nx                      OptOut
[COLOR=Red]safeboot                Minimal[/COLOR]

X:\Sources>
```
Note the *identifier* for the entry that contains the *safeboot* line, in this case it's *{default}*
Now enter this command (there is a space between the different colors):
*bcdedit /deletevalue {default} safeboot*

You should get a success message, *The operation completed successfully.*.
Remove the DVD, type *Exit*, then click *Restart*.
It will now boot to Normal mode.

You can disable the Automatic restart from the Advanced Boot Options (F8) menu, just select the *Disable automatic restart on system failure* option from the menu.

You'll want to find out what is causing the error, something is not right.


----------



## jtjt (Aug 30, 2008)

Thankyou for all your help. I ended up reinstalling. F8 didn't help. I also tried repairing with the installation for 2008 server and another for window 7. Both failed to enter repair mode and indicated it was the wrong version of Windows. 

So, I wiped everything clean and reinstalled. I'm going to keep an eye on it as I didn't get to the bottom of what happened. So far, so good.


----------

